

I Quit Liking Things on Facebook for 2 Weeks - ASquare
https://medium.com/@schmutzie/i-quit-liking-things-on-facebook-for-two-weeks-heres-how-it-changed-my-view-of-humanity-29b5102abace

======
webhat
After reading this I did the same, one of the results was that I haven't been
on Facebook as often. It's not as fun if you can't like things.

------
runbmd
I've never liked anything on Facebook. Perhaps I should write an article.

